

Ask HN: Favorite startup? - edinhobos

What's your favorite (tech) startup at the moment?
======
edinhobos
Let me know who you guys think is rockin' it at the moment.

You can also cast your votes in our poll
(<http://startupcotton.com/whishlist>)

------
jimymodi
I think the best one right now is <http://housing.co.in/>

